# Hens / Maitake 2015



## clwstl

I have already started keeping my eyes open...has anyone seen any hen of the woods yet?

This is a thread to post your late season 2015 finds.


----------



## bullmastiff135

Yes found one Friday evening


----------



## billc

What part of Missouri did you find one in


----------



## jasonl

I would rarely say this about hens....but I am worried that it may to dry this year in my woods .....some relative humidity would make a big difference ....but as of now even that aint happening


----------



## jmerx

Went out yesterday all I found was honeys chickens and lo stern no hens yet this year. Last year first hen was found on th 28th of this month.


----------



## ckorte

Found 7 small hens that I left to grow and 1 nice chicken that I harvested. Also found 2 chanterelles that I was kind of surprised to see.


----------



## jmerx

What Part of tow n u from?


----------



## ckorte

Madison county on Illinois side.


----------



## jmerx

Ah going to a couple spots later in the week


----------



## misskay




----------



## clwstl

Miss Kay -- that's huge! What part of the state are you in?

(Cute/fun expression by the way :-D )


----------



## clwstl

I am going out Friday or Saturday, especially if we get rain.

Did anyone notice that there was a huge amount of ringless honeys this year, or was that just in my neck of the woods.

It's kind of annoying, because when you're driving and see them out of the corner of your eye growing on a tree, they look like hens at first.


----------



## misskay

Im actually in Illinois but I go across the boarder into wisc... 

Those I found in dupage county illinois though...


----------



## misskay

And thank you lol! :lol:


----------



## misskay




----------



## jasonl

yes...tons of ringless ...the most 'I've seen in a lotta years of hunting....



those are some nice dark brown hens....I love the dark ones


----------



## jmerx

Went out today still no hens


----------



## jmerx

Went out today still no hens


----------



## jasonl

yep...they are up in the SW part of Mo....but struggling to find moisture to grow....fingers crossed and I'll post a pic or two later


----------



## jasonl

The fridge is starting to fill.....still no rain and I don't want any at this point


----------



## mushriddler

nice pics but im not sure witch are safe to eat i thought Amanitas were poison or psychoactive


----------



## jmerx

Lucky dog this team last yeah I had 30lbs already this year still nothing nice pics Jason .


----------



## jmerx

Checked a tree today yaaaaa found my first one this year was small so I put a couple big leave over it to hide for the weekend so no one see it. Wil check it next ed week


----------



## clwstl

Went out to one of my maitake spots yesterday...no hens, but found about 15-20 lbs of black-staining polypores. They are supposed to be edible but they looked off-putting. I still have stains on my fingers.


----------



## mrogers07

Not a damn thing so far, save for one dried-up one.


----------



## jasonl

I found 7 more....but 2 aborted and the rest are a bit small ......I doubt that there will be many more that actually make fronds due to the very dry conditions....

oh well........it was fun while it lasted


----------



## clwstl

Hens can come up in late October or even early November in Missouri, if the weather has been warm; I'm going to see if it rains midweek next week (as forecast) and then go look


----------



## jasonl

there gonna need more than a small rain to grow out .....Ive found them in November before so yes it could happen


----------



## jmerx

Went back to the hen I left saterday and it doubled in size!!! So I watered it and left it. I will harvest it Friday if no one has found it yet. Jason I hope there will be a few hens in november. I will be hunting for 10 days it will be good time for me.


----------



## clwstl

Has anyone found *anything* the last few days? This dry weather has skunked me.


----------



## jasonl

well ----yes...I have found 3 more by the same tree that had 5 previously..lol...........otherwise I went north to central mo and only found one haggard dried up piece of a hen....I would say the center of Missouri sucks for mushrooms this year....but the north and south has a few.....from what I've heard .....I have found a total of 16 ish....but only harvested 10 ....and most of them were smallish.........but tasty

I am at this point more concerned about Blewits having moisture to grow!!!!!!


----------



## clwstl

Central AND Eastern Missouri have sucked. If we could just get a good rain or two it might change things around.

Do you have any tips for finding blewits?


----------



## jasonl

I have found blewits in tree debris= sawdust and bark ......and also wood chip walking trails......some say leaf rows...but I don't see how you would spot em under leaves...


----------



## jmerx

Found 2 in st Louis county none in Jeff county none in St Gen county not a good year for my area


----------



## clwstl

http://blog.crazyaboutmushrooms.com/how-to-find-hen-of-the-woods-mushrooms/

Season definitely not over, in some places...


----------



## clwstl

Found a young, about 2 pound hen of the woods last night in St. Louis County. It was delicious.


----------



## newb87

With this rain we got/getting I think this next week is going to be promising.


----------



## turick

Curious if anybody is having any luck this week after the recent rains and warmer weather. I haven't even tried this season due to the weather (St Charles/Lincoln county), but may give it a shot if the season just got a late boost...


----------



## newb87

Went out 2 days ago and seen lots of fresh mushrooms popping up, only 2 I was able to identify were oysters and saddle backs that were bothere were really fresh. Seen about 5 other different varieties of shrooms but couldn't tell you what they were. Was only in the woods for 45 mins.


----------



## clwstl

They're still out there. Found another 4 pounder while driving Thurs and 2 more 2-3 pounders today


----------



## newb87

Going out tomorrow morning, really hope I find at least one! Just fried up some morels I dried out in April and man were theu delicious! It has me motivated to cover some grounds tomorrow hope mother nature's on my side tomorrow.


----------



## newb87

Are these oysters to far gone or still ok to eat?


----------



## jmerx

If they r turning yellow I wouldn't eat them


----------



## newb87

//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile Uploads/20151109_132647_zps63uxzf6h.jpg[/IMG]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20151109_132647_zps63uxzf6h.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## newb87

//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile Uploads/20151109_132637_zpsixvfjcat.jpg[/IMG]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20151109_132637_zpsixvfjcat.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## jmerx

Use photobucket to post pics


----------



## newb87

I did i copied and pasted the url link but its saying click on the box to see photo... weird..


----------



## newb87




----------



## jmerx

They look like they might be getting alittle old. If they r still moist and not yellow . I would say eat the best parts of it.


----------



## newb87

Ahhh there we go, was using the image link needed to use the direct link.


----------



## newb87




----------



## newb87

There still really moist, are you talking about where part of the gills have a slight brownish color to them? Should I just throw it out?


----------

